# Google Home and Google Home Mini - discussion



## Lord Camomile (Nov 17, 2017)

The Google Mini is selling for under £50 (£34 in some places, according to a mate).

I have an Android phone and tablet, but little else in the way of smart stuff. Is there any point in picking one up? How easy/tricky/costly is it to start making a flat smart?

Will I just be selling my data to pretend like I'm in the future for three minutes before the novelty wears off?


----------



## cybershot (Nov 17, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Will I just be selling my data to pretend like I'm in the future for three minutes before the novelty wears off?



This. (imo)


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2017)

I bought the cheapo Amazon Dot thinking it would be a novelty but it's bloody brilliant. It's replaced my alarm clock, radio and CD player in my bedroom and is useful for loads of other stuff. They're brilliant.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 17, 2017)

editor said:


> I bought the cheapo Amazon Dot thinking it would be a novelty but it's bloody brilliant. It's replaced my alarm clock, radio and CD player in my bedroom and is useful for loads of other stuff. They're brilliant.


Thinking about it that way there is an appeal, actually; it would allow me to leave my phone and tablet out of my bedroom, curtailing the bad habits of spending hours in bed looking at them rather than going to sleep/getting up.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 17, 2017)

It's basically the same as the excellent Amazon Echo Dot, just instead of saying '*Alexa*' to get it to do things on the fly, etc you have to say '*OK Google*...' which just sounds way more cheesy and naff to me.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 17, 2017)

I’ve got the bigger one and have our Phillips hue lights linked in and kind of useful to turn lights on and off with voice and call up tunes from Google play. Weird, though, how random bits of voice on TV make it come alive


----------



## Poi E (Nov 17, 2017)

Hey google works which is a bit less dorky. Sort of.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 30, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> It's basically the same as the excellent Amazon Echo Dot, just instead of saying '*Alexa*' to get it to do things on the fly, etc you have to say '*OK Google*...' which just sounds way more cheesy and naff to me.



I'm led to believe the google one can also remember what you've just said

"Ok Google, does amazon sell hammers"
"Yes amazon sells hammers"
"How much do they cost"
"£10"

As opposed to the dot
"Alexa, does amazon sells hammers?"
"Yes amazon sells hammers"
"How much do they cost?"
"How much does what cost?"
"How much do hammers cost on amazon?"
"£10"

That kinda thing.

I'm trying to decide which I want at the moment, they both do spotify, tunein and alarms...... but google has the feature above, and seems to have better ifttt integration, plus I don't use amazon prime, which renders some amazon features moot for me.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 30, 2017)

sim667 said:


> I'm led to believe the google one can also remember what you've just said
> 
> "Ok Google, does amazon sell hammers"
> "Yes amazon sells hammers"
> ...



I think I’d have less of an issue if I didn’t have to say “OK” Google even once.

It just sounds cheesy to me. I’m nitpicking I know but if it was just ‘Google...’ I’d be more enticed.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 30, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> I think I’d have less of an issue if I didn’t have to say “OK” Google even once.
> 
> It just sounds cheesy to me. I’m nitpicking I know but if it was just ‘Google...’ I’d be more enticed.



I think the problem with google is that its become a turn of phrase "Why don't you google it?"....... the fucking thing would be going off all the time.


----------



## killer b (Nov 30, 2017)

Better ok Google than some anthropomorphic sexy woman's name


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 30, 2017)

Be good if it was customisable... I’d change it to “yo”


----------



## mod (Nov 30, 2017)

editor said:


> I bought the cheapo Amazon Dot thinking it would be a novelty but it's bloody brilliant. It's replaced my alarm clock, radio and CD player in my bedroom and is useful for loads of other stuff. They're brilliant.



Cant your phone do all that?


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2017)

mod said:


> Cant your phone do all that?


1. I can't shout at my phone and get it to turn on the lights
2. It's not very loud


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 30, 2017)

mod said:


> Cant your phone do all that?


For me, the trouble is your phone can also do lots of other, very distracting, very sleep-interfering things.

That said, I still haven't actually left my phone out of my bedroom as, so far at least, I can't find a way for the mini to alert me if my phone is ringing. Slim chances, but if someone needs to contact me in the middle of the night I don't want to miss it because my phone is in another room.

The Mini arguably has better sound too.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2017)

editor said:


> 1. I can't shout at my phone and get it to turn on the lights
> 2. It's not very loud


Oh and 3: I don't have to wake myself up by staring at a bright screen to set alarm times/snooze etc.


----------



## mod (Nov 30, 2017)

editor said:


> 1. I can't shout at my phone and get it to turn on the lights
> 2. It's not very loud



Hmmm. It just seems like 'more' things to buy for me.


----------



## mod (Nov 30, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> The Mini arguably has better sound too.



Small and cheap bluetooth speakers do a decent job these days.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2017)

mod said:


> Hmmm. It just seems like 'more' things to buy for me.


No one is forcing you to buy it but they're as cheap as chips and have proved worth every penny for me. Goodbye bulky CD/tuner, hello to songs and radio stations on instant demand!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 30, 2017)

mod said:


> Small and cheap bluetooth speakers do a decent job these days.


Aye, but they don't do all the other stuff a Mini does.

Obviously each machine has its pros and cons, all depends what you 're looking for.


----------



## mod (Nov 30, 2017)

editor said:


> No one is forcing you to buy it but they're as cheap as chips and have proved worth every penny for me. Goodbye bulky CD/tuner, hello to songs and radio stations on instant demand!



Get me one for Christmas then please. I'll PM you my address.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 30, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> Be good if it was customisable... I’d change it to “yo”


"WAGWAWNIN BREDOUIN"


----------



## sim667 (Nov 30, 2017)

mod said:


> Cant your phone do all that?



Believe or not, I'm yet to find a device that can play radio as the alarm, including my phone, and these smart speakers can't do it either.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 30, 2017)

sim667 said:


> Believe or not, I'm yet to find a device that can play radio as the alarm, including my phone, and these smart speakers can't do it either.


Depending on what station you're after, I think certain radio apps (e.g. iPlayer or TuneIn) have that feature.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 30, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Depending on what station you're after, I think certain radio apps (e.g. iPlayer or TuneIn) have that feature.


They do, but you have to leave your phone unlocked all night.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2017)

mod said:


> Get me one for Christmas then please. I'll PM you my address.


Give me the money (plus handling charges) and I'd be happy to do so.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 30, 2017)

Love my google home mini.  The speakers are unexpectedly loud.  I've trained it to know my cats names.  And my daughter's name.  That amuses me greatly.   Took out a trial premium membership of spotify this morning.  3 months for 99p.	Can't fault it.  And it can only get better as it learns new things.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 30, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Weird, though, how random bits of voice on TV make it come alive


Last night mine reacted to the advert for it.


----------



## mod (Nov 30, 2017)

editor said:


> Give me the money (plus handling charges) and I'd be happy to do so.



Send me your bank details, DOB and address then please and I’ll be off to indian for xmas.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 30, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Love my google home mini.  The speakers are unexpectedly loud.  I've trained it to know my cats names.  And my daughter's name.  That amuses me greatly.   Took out a trial premium membership of spotify this morning.  3 months for 99p.	Can't fault it.  And it can only get better as it learns new things.



You'd recommend then? I mean I think I'd only use it for radio and Spotify, but I'm sure there's other stuff. If I could do reminders on my iPhone and stuff, that would be cool.

I believe it can't use radio station as an alarm though can it?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 30, 2017)

sim667 said:


> You'd recommend then?


I would definitely recommend it.  I'm listening to spotify right now.  And wow the speaker is loud.  And really lovely sound!!
No you can't use a radio as an alarm at the moment.   But it's very early.  That will probably come.
It's so easy to set an alarm though.   You just say "ok google.  Set an alarm for ...."  And it's done. 
I just love it.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 1, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> I would definitely recommend it.  I'm listening to spotify right now.  And wow the speaker is loud.  And really lovely sound!!
> No you can't use a radio as an alarm at the moment.   But it's very early.  That will probably come.
> It's so easy to set an alarm though.   You just say "ok google.  Set an alarm for ...."  And it's done.
> I just love it.



So someone told me a little trick where if you record yourself saying "Ok googe, play radio 1" and then set that up as your alarm sound on your mobile phone, it will obviously set it off 

I just bought a now tv box, which I'm regretting, I should have looked into this a bit more earlier and got a chromecast, then I could have used the two together.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 1, 2017)

sim667 said:


> I just bought a now tv box, which I'm regretting, I should have looked into this a bit more earlier and got a chromecast, then I could have used the two together.


Yes I got a now TV box too.  Sold my chrome cast.


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 1, 2017)

The reminders function is great, it's much easier to just yell at the mini than find and unlock my phone. I've also got a spreadsheet set up tracking my spending and I can just say to the mini (or my phone when out and about) 'I spent X in Y' and it will log it all for me. The cheapness is a bit of a con though - cos now I feel like I really really need to spend money on smart lighting. 

The main issue for me at the moment with the mini is not enough apps working with it - it would be great if it worked with BBC iplayer, and Mixcloud, but am sure that will happen at some point.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 1, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Yes I got a now TV box too.  Sold my chrome cast.


My now tv box was £12.50...... I might just get a chromecast anyway.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 1, 2017)

editor Can we get a more sensible thread title please?  The product is called Google Home, which also has a Mini version.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 1, 2017)

Crispy said:


> editor Can we get a more sensible thread title please?  The product is called Google Home, which also has a Mini version.


I was specifically asking about the Mini 

But aye, maybe needs "Home" added


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 1, 2017)

sim667 said:


> So someone told me a little trick where if you record yourself saying "Ok googe, play radio 1" and then set that up as your alarm sound on your mobile phone, it will obviously set it off


Ooh, interesting! Undermines my ultimate goal of not having my phone in my bedroom, but could be a neat little workaround in the meantime.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> ..Will I just be selling my data to pretend like I'm in the future for three minutes before the novelty wears off?


You've been on the net for about 20 years mate...what do you think they don't have by now?

btw this isn't novelty...it's the actual future.  Just coz you're not saying "Computer, earl grey" or "ORAC, where is Galifrei?"  is semantics.

Voices are becoming the IO device.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 1, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> btw this isn't novelty...it's the actual future.


It certainly looks like voice UI is the way things are going, but until we actually _get_ to the future I'm not sure how much there is a Home or Echo can do in a non-smart household. Still having a bit of fun trying it out, though, and can certainly see it being the gateway drug to all sorts of faff.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 1, 2017)

Just added my first shortcut


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm thinking of adding "fuck off" to snooze my alarm


----------



## sim667 (Dec 4, 2017)

I've installed google assistant on my iphone to try it out before buying.

Its so so much better than siri. I've been switching all my calendars, mail, shopping lists, notes etc to google anyway (and keeping them in sync with my iphone using IFTTT).


----------



## Poi E (Dec 4, 2017)

Doing the voice training so it knows my wife’s and my voice and can access each of our calendars etc. Works pretty well.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 4, 2017)

Do they only play music via chromecast? I've got a bluetooth sound bar and an Apple TV3 I'd ideally like it to play music on


----------



## Poi E (Dec 4, 2017)

You can play to Google Home using Bluetooth. You can also play to the device using chrome casting. You can also issue instructions to play on other chrome cast devices, like the google cast audio dongle which could output into a sound bar via optical or 3.5mm stereo. Otherwise, the device will link to streaming services (I’m on google music so it integrates perfectly.)


----------



## sim667 (Dec 4, 2017)

Poi E said:


> You can play to Google Home using Bluetooth. You can also play to the device using chrome casting. You can also issue instructions to play on other chrome cast devices, like the google cast audio dongle which could output into a sound bar via optical or 3.5mm stereo. Otherwise, the device will link to streaming services (I’m on google music so it integrates perfectly.)



Ah ok, but it won't work direct on my soundbar that already has bluetooth built in. 

Its not the end of the world, but it would have been a nice touch.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 4, 2017)

Hmmm. So my TV will accepted casted media if it has the right app (eg. Netflix or Youtube). Can I cast stuff to my TV by talking to Home if I don't have a Chromecast for it?

I tried this with Assistant on my phone, but it can only see the chromecast in my bedroom TV.

I also changed my Nickname to My Lord so my robotic servant treats me with the correct deferential tone


----------



## sim667 (Dec 4, 2017)

I need to think what I want mine to call me


----------



## sim667 (Dec 5, 2017)

Does the calling work on google home yet? That will probably be my decision maker...... I'm sick of trying to decide between dot and home.


----------



## 74drew (Dec 6, 2017)

If I were to shell out for one of these things, could I log in more than one google account. For me and the missus likesay?


----------



## sim667 (Dec 7, 2017)

74drew said:


> If I were to shell out for one of these things, could I log in more than one google account. For me and the missus likesay?



How to add multiple accounts to Google Home


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 7, 2017)

sim667 said:


> So someone told me a little trick where if you record yourself saying "Ok googe, play radio 1" and then set that up as your alarm sound on your mobile phone, it will obviously set it off
> 
> I just bought a now tv box, which I'm regretting, I should have looked into this a bit more earlier and got a chromecast, then I could have used the two together.



You know Now TV is Sky/Murdoch bollocks don't you?

I highly recommend a ROKU. Amazon/Google are knobbling each other's services.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 7, 2017)

Despite not having one I've been playing about with google assistant on my phone and a project called phlex...... got a pretty nice workflow with it.

I can now say "Ask Phlex to download Frozen" (I'm using frozen as an example here, but any film really), So google assistant sends a request to ifttt, ifttt sends the request to radarr, radarr adds the movie as wanted, and then looks at jackett to see if there's a torrent in its indexed cache, if its found radarr grabs the torrent and adds it to deluge to download it, once its downloaded radarr automatically adds it to my plex movie folder, plex rescans and voila its in my library.

It should work with tv shows too, (via sickrage not radarr), but when I asked it to download the latest episode of lost it grabbed the whole of season 1.

You can also use it to control plex playback, but unfortunately I don't think I've got a compatible client, so I'm looking to see whether I can make one on a pi. 

I also found another plex plugin that automatically dims philips hue lights when you play a film, and I'm thinking about getting some of those anyway next year, so will report back on that when I've got em.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 7, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> You know Now TV is Sky/Murdoch bollocks don't you?



Yes I do...... the man's got his finger in everything now though, and its the only platform where Vice tv is available, and the discovery channel without actually having sky. They're the main two things I watch.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 7, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Hmmm. So my TV will accepted casted media if it has the right app (eg. Netflix or Youtube). Can I cast stuff to my TV by talking to Home if I don't have a Chromecast for it?
> 
> I tried this with Assistant on my phone, but it can only see the chromecast in my bedroom TV.
> 
> I also changed my Nickname to My Lord so my robotic servant treats me with the correct deferential tone



When I click on the cast button on my phone it offers our DNLA bluray player as well as my chromecast so i'd have thought it was possible.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2017)

souljacker said:


> When I click on the cast button on my phone it offers our DNLA bluray player as well as my chromecast so i'd have thought it was possible.


Yes, the cast button works fine, but can you say "Ok google, play Sense 8 on Bluray Player" ?


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 7, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Yes, the cast button works fine, but can you say "Ok google, play Sense 8 on Bluray Player" ?


My gut feeling is that it will be exactly the same as the assistant on your phone - if you can't get that to communicate with your TV I doubt the home mini will be able to either. Seems odd that the cast button would see the device and not the assistant though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 11, 2017)

So I'm going from what's the point to that's quite a cool toy after seeing my sisters. She's got the Google Home so music and the like comes through that. 

I've already got a few Chromecast Audios to link various old kit in the home to the modern world. 

Has anyone here liked a Mini to Chromecast and does it play nice? I know in theory it does, but it work seamlessly?


----------



## 74drew (Dec 11, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> So I'm going from what's the point to that's quite a cool toy after seeing my sisters. She's got the Google Home so music and the like comes through that.
> 
> I've already got a few Chromecast Audios to link various old kit in the home to the modern world.
> 
> Has anyone here liked a Mini to Chromecast and does it play nice? I know in theory it does, but it work seamlessly?



Seamlessly. You can set it up as the default receiver in the app so none of that specifying where to cast stuff to.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 12, 2017)

74drew said:


> Seamlessly. You can set it up as the default receiver in the app so none of that specifying where to cast stuff to.



So you don't have to specify where it plays each time? Some posts I've read when searching suggests this, but they were quite old.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 12, 2017)

Interesting-didn't know you could set a default "cast to".


----------



## 74drew (Dec 12, 2017)

Google Home app > Settings > Devices > Google Home Mini [3 dots] > scroll down to default media playback and tell it where.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm yet to get out of the habit of saying "thank you" to my Mini


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 12, 2017)

killer b said:


> Better ok Google than some anthropomorphic sexy woman's name


mrs quoad 

Edit: oop.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 13, 2017)

74drew said:


> Google Home app > Settings > Devices > Google Home Mini [3 dots] > scroll down to default media playback and tell it where.



Hmm can't seem to do this with the bigger Home. But she now has a Canadian accent


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 13, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Hmm can't seem to do this with the bigger Home. But she now has a Canadian accent


When I first got my google home mini it had an american accent - and I could make it male sounding too. But I realised after using it for a while that it would also only read me out american news and would only give me temperatures in fahrenheit despite me having set it as celcius in the settings. There is a setting buried somewhere on the home app to tell it to be UK English, mine functioned much better once I'd done that.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 13, 2017)

Does anyone else find that casting music to multiple devices is a shambles if you have a wifi repeater in the house? 
And - has anyone tried the google wifi device? Seems expensive. But does it work well?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 13, 2017)

No experience of using a repeater I'm afraid.

I've got the mini casting to other speakers. Confused the heck out of me earlier when I told it stop playing music and it told me wasn't, despite music coming out the speakers. Turns out it was started on a phone. Little things like that could definitely be slicker.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 13, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> No experience of using a repeater I'm afraid.
> 
> I've got the mini casting to other speakers. Confused the heck out of me earlier when I told it stop playing music and it told me wasn't, despite music coming out the speakers. Turns out it was started on a phone. Little things like that could definitely be slicker.


you can tell it to stop playing music on specific devices. 
eg - hey google pause kitchen speakers.
it should work whatever device started it.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 15, 2017)

Remote control of music casting from multiple devices is poor, too.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 15, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Remote control of music casting from multiple devices is poor, too.


Mine was terrible when I had a wifi booster to extend in to the other end of the house. 
And it was a bit rubbish when I had 5ghz and 2.4ghz networks switched on in the router.

I now have no booster and only run a router with one frequency and it is excellent.

But I struggle to get wifi in the far end of my house.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 15, 2017)

killer b said:


> Better ok Google than some anthropomorphic sexy woman's name



I won't be happy with any of this nonsense until Windows 10's Cortana pops up as an actual holograph as per it's namesake from the Halo games.   Until then this is not the future, it's so barely even the present that it might as well just be the past.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 16, 2017)

joustmaster said:


> Mine was terrible when I had a wifi booster to extend in to the other end of the house.
> And it was a bit rubbish when I had 5ghz and 2.4ghz networks switched on in the router.
> 
> I now have no booster and only run a router with one frequency and it is excellent.
> ...



Sorry, I meant e.g. you cast from one instance of Google Music (OK, it's a complete google cast/music issue) and then when you pick up another device and open the google music app it doesn't automatically show you the track that is being played and give you all the other options, Just limited functionality for pause and volume.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 16, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Sorry, I meant e.g. you cast from one instance of Google Music (OK, it's a complete google cast/music issue) and then when you pick up another device and open the google music app it doesn't automatically show you the track that is being played and give you all the other options, Just limited functionality for pause and volume.


Ah. yeah... that can be annoying.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 16, 2017)

You can go into the home app on any device and see what is playing but not much more. Odd they haven't implemented it like Spotify did.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 3, 2018)

Found out that you can use the command "Broadcast".

It will then record your voice and play it across the other devices in your home.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 3, 2018)

joustmaster said:


> Found out that you can use the command "Broadcast".
> 
> It will then record your voice and play it across the other devices in your home.


Hours of fun.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 3, 2018)

I succesfully modded my Home Mini with a line out and now it's great for music  (in mono  )


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 3, 2018)

Crispy said:


> I succesfully modded my Home Mini with a line out and now it's great for music  (in mono  )



Why they didn't build in I don't know. I like the chrome cast audios, but it's good to give people options.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 3, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Why they didn't build in I don't know


to make you buy more chromecasts


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 3, 2018)

Crispy said:


> to make you buy more chromecasts


They've made a bigger version with top bollock stereo sound.



If you get two, they pair to create of left and right speakers. 

£350 each. Cripes.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 3, 2018)

joustmaster said:


> They've made a bigger version with top bollock stereo sound.
> View attachment 126688
> 
> 
> ...



I'll stick to very old amps and speakers with a Chromecast at that price thanks!


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 9, 2018)

Hey google - Call xxxx 

Woo!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 9, 2018)

joustmaster said:


> Hey google - Call xxxx
> 
> Woo!



Need to try this when I'm home. The thing has sat pretty unused for a little while. Microphone quality decent?


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 9, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Need to try this when I'm home. The thing has sat pretty unused for a little while. Microphone quality decent?


Do you not have it playing music?

Microphone seems fine.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 11, 2018)

joustmaster said:


> Do you not have it playing music?
> 
> Microphone seems fine.



No, just got it for the voice control. It's paired with some chrome cast audios to use my existing speakers.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2018)

Making a phone call on this song is rater clever indeed. I like!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 31, 2018)

Had a good day.  Visited John Lewis in Oxford St.  They had a pop up doughnut stand run by google.  You had to ask their google home mini a question.  Any question.  Then they gave you a box.  Some of the boxes had doughnuts in.  And a few had google home mini's.   Guess what I won..


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 31, 2018)

My home mini sits forlornly unplugged most of the time because her power lead tends to be more useful for charging my phone and the novelty has worn off. 

''Sorry I don't understand, but I'm still learning!" - I just say that to my partner when he asks for something, cuts out the need for the mini.


----------



## TremulousTetra (May 3, 2018)

I am a 57 year old tetraplegic (legs paralysed). So home automation is obviously a great boon for myself.

I got Google home, the 1st thing I did was get a Google play music account. 57 years old, there are hundreds of albums I have meant to listen to, or have lost over the years. Now I just shout out their name, and they are played. No messing about with CD box's, MP3 files, computers et cetera.    

Next I got some Chromecast audio devices. Google large in my bedroom, Google mini in the front room. Chromecast to stereo in the dining room, Chromecast to stereo in my bedroom. Whole house music. Never any lag between rooms, all perfectly in sync. Like a kid with a new toy.    

Then I got some Sonoff plug socket controllers, 10. You can turn off all 4 plug sockets in the same room, or each item individually. In the bedroom, wheelchair charger, stereo, bedside light, computer. Backyard, waterfall and lights, same in the front yard, in the living room stereo TV and printer are all on a gang socket controlled by Sonoff. Also the 2 lights in there.    

I have a Chromecast for TV, which means I can turn it on and off.    

I have started combining the Google home with If This Then That IFTTT. I am now able to send text messages from my Google, and make telephone calls. Create reminders, appointments, and alarms (I was able to create music alarm which would wake you up with a tune of your choice, but that seems to have stopped working the moment). In future it will mean as I approach my house, lights central heating et cetera will come on in preparation for my arrival. As I'm setting off, my phone will let my family know I am coming, so they can all run and hide    

In short, I think Google is absolutely awesome    

Any advice appreciated, Tremulous Tetra. 


Next I'm looking to get a central heating controler.


----------



## sim667 (May 4, 2018)

TremulousTetra said:


> I was able to create music alarm which would wake you up with a tune of your choice, but that seems to have stopped working the moment



This seems to be to do with the English version you have it set to, apparently it works with US english, but not international english.

My crappy work around is I've recorded a voice recording that says "Hey google, play bbc radio 6", which I have set as the alarm on my phone and in turn triggers the google home next to my bed.

There's some stuff to do with automation of garage doors, which could be adapted to help you...... Also smart locks, which may be of interest.

Edit: Actually it would be quite an interesting job designing and fitting home automation packages to work for different peoples needs


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2018)

sim667 said:


> I've recorded a voice recording that says "Hey google, play bbc radio 6"


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 4, 2018)

I have two Echo things here, the Echo plus and the Echo dot. I have them doing all sorts of things, including turning lights on/off. I've named my bedroom light "The Fucking Light", so when I want to sleep, I say "Alexa, turn the fucking light off!"... Childish, I know


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2018)

my Home calls me My Lord


----------



## sim667 (May 4, 2018)

Crispy said:


> my Home calls me My Lord



I knicked your idea when I read you mention that before.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 4, 2018)

One thing I have noticed with Alexa. Compared to Google she's really stupid. I should have thought it through before buying them, and realised that Google has the biggest database and best search algorithms in the world, so how could Alexa possibly compete.
Alexa needs to go back to school for a few years, before she'll be even close to Google.


----------



## lazythursday (May 4, 2018)

Really? I find Mrs Google (as I politely refer to my mini) incredibly dumb. Alexa is worse?

All I really trust her to manage is telling me the weather and converting Fahrenheit to Celsius for recipes. Oh, and sometimes I ask her what sound a cat makes, to entertain the dog. It's a limited repertoire. I've realised that if I ask anything slightly complicated she will read out an entire Wikipedia page about something completely irrelevant and she won't shut up once she's started.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2018)

TremulousTetra said:


> I am a 57 year old tetraplegic (legs paralysed). So home automation is obviously a great boon for myself.
> 
> I got Google home, the 1st thing I did was get a Google play music account. 57 years old, there are hundreds of albums I have meant to listen to, or have lost over the years. Now I just shout out their name, and they are played. No messing about with CD box's, MP3 files, computers et cetera.
> 
> ...


You still in/around the SWP?


----------



## TremulousTetra (May 5, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> You still in/around the SWP?


not for nearly 20 years. Does that mean I'm left?:-D


----------



## sim667 (Jun 15, 2018)

Finally managed to get my google home working as a radio alarm clock without a voice alarm on my phone saying "hey google, play bbc radio 6".

Did it with a pi and a cron job. What a work around for something that should be a basic feature.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 15, 2018)

I've all but given up with mine. There is little it can do I can't do as easily with my phone.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 15, 2018)

lazythursday said:


> she won't shut up once she's started.


"Hey Google shut up" works


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 15, 2018)

Crispy said:


> "Hey Google shut up" works


Too late. I now use her, unplugged, as a paperweight for post.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 16, 2018)

lazythursday said:


> Too late. I now use her, unplugged, as a paperweight for post.


I have a sneaking suspicion that if I offered to pay the postage you wouldn't send it.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 19, 2019)

Free (ad supported) music has arrived proper via YouTube. Not sure if it only plays 'vibes' or if you can tell it to play specific artists.

Official YouTube Blog: Enjoy YouTube Music free on Google Home speakers

Amazon did the same thing yesterday, however never posted about it because their offering is US only at the moment.


----------



## Tankus (Jul 9, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> They've made a bigger version with top bollock stereo sound.
> View attachment 126688
> 
> 
> ...


£199 in Argos, J-Lewis , and Currys at the mo

Taken a punt for one for my bedroom , now on my 9th smartplug  too


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 9, 2019)

Tankus said:


> £199 in Argos, J-Lewis , and Currys at the mo
> 
> Taken a punt for one for my bedroom , now on my 9th smartplug  too


Cool. 


I was looking at making the blinds in my house smart, too.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 9, 2019)

There’s some good deals on these at the moment. No doubt to counter amazon prime day next week.


----------



## Tankus (Jul 9, 2019)

£70 for a google home hub ....thats a deal 

Listening to the max , now ....got to say ..£400 is outrageous...even at £200 for 15 watts rms its a bit steep .....although I am impressed by the base at low volumes 

Hmmm do I need a pair ?


----------



## sim667 (Jul 18, 2019)

Tankus said:


> £70 for a google home hub ....thats a deal


 Where's that? I'd quite like a google home hub.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 18, 2019)

sim667 said:


> Where's that? I'd quite like a google home hub.



£68 here if you add the code PARTY. The code expires on Friday.


Google Home Hub Smart Voice Assistant with Touch Screen - Chalk  | eBay

I’ve bought loads of apple tech from this seller whenever eBay  do their codes (ipad, watch, AirPods) all arrived sealed brand new and 12 month warranty when checking serial on apple. Everything is sent Royal Mail 48 hours with tracking codes and click and collect at Argos etc available. 

So I’d assume the same quality here. I think he imports his stuff from America as the iPad came with American plug but he included the uk adapter. Says the same about this to

Assume the google stuff will be the same and works the same everywhere once it’s opened, I know apple stuff is the same regardless of what country you buy it in (except China where you can’t turn off the photo shutter sound because of all the pervs) but maybe do a bit of research before diving in just in case.


----------



## Tankus (Jul 27, 2019)

Well .....the max has now gone back to £300 ...

..next time it drops to £200 .... I think I'll buy another and make a pair ......it's grown on me


----------



## Tankus (Sep 17, 2019)

.... defo going to get another max and stereo  pair it ....@ the next £200 price point.....the sound quality at low volumes is just banging

Anyone got a nest max yet ?


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 19, 2019)

Google have just sent me a voucher for a free Google Home Mini, because I pay for Google One (extra storage space).

If you pay for it too, check your inbox


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 19, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> Google have just sent me a voucher for a free Google Home Mini, because I pay for Google One (extra storage space).
> 
> If you pay for it too, check your inbox



No joy. 

Although tbf I don't use the one I've got.


----------



## salem (Sep 20, 2019)

I didn't get an email but when I went to one.google.com there was a voucher there for me - I pay £1.59 or whatever for a bit of extra storage so worth checking if you pay for any google services.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 20, 2019)

salem said:


> I didn't get an email but when I went to one.google.com there was a voucher there for me - I pay £1.59 or whatever for a bit of extra storage so worth checking if you pay for any google services.


Aha! Thanks for the tip


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 20, 2019)

Just order a 2nd free one using the wife's account!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 20, 2019)

salem said:


> I didn't get an email but when I went to one.google.com there was a voucher there for me - I pay £1.59 or whatever for a bit of extra storage so worth checking if you pay for any google services.



Thanks. I'll check. Seems rude not to at that price!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 20, 2019)

Tankus said:


> £199 in Argos, J-Lewis , and Currys at the mo
> 
> Taken a punt for one for my bedroom , now on my 9th smartplug  too


What smartplugs do you use?


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2019)

Ooh, I've just been given a free Google Home Mini because I use Google One storage


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 20, 2019)

Humph. Anyone singing up now and getting the freebie? Let me know if it happens...


Don't seem to get anything through a music subscription.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 20, 2019)

I'm wondering if I should sign up just to get one.


----------



## salem (Sep 20, 2019)

You need to have signed up before 11 Sept


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 20, 2019)

Awesome. Didn't even have to pay any shipping!


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 20, 2019)

sim667 said:


> What smartplugs do you use?


Mine are all kasa. Plugs on a few lamps. And a load of bulbs. No colour ones. But ones that let you change the temperature of the light colour. I wish I'd just bought the bulbs and not the plugs, tbh.

I've also got hive heating. And 4 hive bulbs. They're like those little halogen kitchen and bathroom style ones. Really cool


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 12, 2019)

I got my free one through the post and couldnt actually think where to put it. So it's going to my sister who actually finds the sound quality of the speakers acceptable for playing music.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 22, 2019)

meross plugs ...got a nifty little app too


Whooo...the max is back to £200 ... off to Argos tomorrow to pick one up , so I'll have a stereo pair


----------



## Tankus (Nov 22, 2019)

The original  home hub is  now £59... !





 I was thinking about getting a lenovo smart clock as they are  half price at the mo @£ 39 ,  but as the hubs now  £59	. might as well get that


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 25, 2020)

Didn't seem worth it's own thread so I'll just post here that I got a Lenovo smart clock today! They were on sale for £40 so think they are just about worth that from my initial impression. 

Speaker is decent and I wanted a small one for the bedroom as I like to lazily listen to tunes without moving. Links up nicely with Spotify. Display is decent enough. 

My main reason for buying it is due to wanting to play podcasts without having to touch my phone so that I can leave my phone in another room at night. I think it might be a bit more fiddly to do this I'd hoped as I use Acast which doesn't link in. The internal Google podcast player is only voice activated only and not that intuitive. 

Despite that I have figured out a workaround so by casting from my phone which should be fine as I can still leave it next door.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 25, 2020)

Tankus said:


> The original  home hub is  now £59... !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought a home hub too,really like it. I got a nest doorbell fitted too as my partner gets anxious about opening the door to people when I’m at work and they work great together


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 13, 2020)

As a owner of both an Amazon Echo and a Google Home Mini, I have to say The Google device is the more annoying of the two when trying to get it do the simple task of streaming a radio station. Example from just now.

"Hey Google Play 6 Music" - _OK here's a spotify playlist called 'BBC 6 Music' _- NO
"Hey Google Play *Radio* 6 Music" _- OK, here's a spotify playlist called 'BBC 6 Music' _- NO
"Hey Google Play "*BBC* 6 Music" - _OK, here's a spotify playlist called 'BBC 6 Music'_ - NO!
"Hey Google Play "*BBC* 6 Music *on iPlayer*" - _Voice actions aren't available for that app _- WHAT?
"Hey Google Play "*BBC* 6 Music *on BBC iPlayer*"- _Streaming BBC Radio 6 Music from the BBC _- FINALLY!

This is not an isolated incident. Not long after that I tried to get Classic FM on:
"Hey Google Play Classic FM" - _Sure here's a Spotify Playlist called Kurrupt FM Garage Classics BBC 3_ - 

It then proceeds to play Adeste Fideles from the Classic FM Christmas album which makes even less sense. Alexa doesn't put me through this degree of bollocks.


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> As a owner of both an Amazon Echo and a Google Home Mini, I have to say The Google device is the more annoying of the two when trying to get it do the simple task of streaming a radio station. Example from just now.
> 
> "Hey Google Play 6 Music" - _OK here's a spotify playlist called 'BBC 6 Music' _- NO
> "Hey Google Play *Radio* 6 Music" _- OK, here's a spotify playlist called 'BBC 6 Music' _- NO
> ...


I say 'play BBC 6 Music' and it works every time.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 13, 2020)

editor said:


> I say 'play BBC 6 Music' and it works every time.



Weird, perhaps it’s because I have it linked to my Spotify?

Nevertheless I have the echo dot linked to Spotify too and it works fine every time. It’s just the Google home mini which seems to have issues.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 14, 2020)

I have now donated my Google Home Mini to a local organisation which supports disabled people to use technology as it makes far more sense as a controller for eg someone with MS who wants to voice activate lots of things than it does for me.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 14, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> I have now donated my Google Home Mini to a local organisation which supports disabled people to use technology as it makes far more sense as a controller for eg someone with MS who wants to voice activate lots of things than it does for me.



Good shout. I should probably do this with mine. Hardly gets used. Decided I don't like speaking to my tech. Maybe I should come back in 5 years.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 14, 2020)

Although only for 30 mins, Googles downtime today I assume took these out as well? Really does make me wonder if too much over reliance on this sort of tech, especially when it's vital for someone's house such as turning the lights on!

Losing your own internet is probably going to happen more than Google itself going down again, but the point remains.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 14, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Although only for 30 mins, Googles downtime today I assume took these out as well? Really does make me wonder if too much over reliance on this sort of tech, especially when it's vital for someone's house such as turning the lights on!
> 
> Losing your own internet is probably going to happen more than Google itself going down again, but the point remains.


Yup, one bloke quoted on beeb said they were sat in their toddlers room in the dark as the lights were controlled by google home, and they were rethinking their reliance on such tech


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Although only for 30 mins, Googles downtime today I assume took these out as well? Really does make me wonder if too much over reliance on this sort of tech, especially when it's vital for someone's house such as turning the lights on!
> 
> Losing your own internet is probably going to happen more than Google itself going down again, but the point remains.


I can always override my lights with a good ol' fashioned manual switch. Plus I only have non essential lighting hooked up.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 14, 2020)

editor said:


> I can always override my lights with a good ol' fashioned manual switch. Plus I only have non essential lighting hooked up.



Yeah but you're not wheelchair bound!


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Yeah but you're not wheelchair bound!


True, but the point is valid: don't hook up essential lighting!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 14, 2020)

editor said:


> True, but the point is valid: don't hook up essential lighting!


Or use a system that also includes an RF remote, which wouldn't be hard to attach to a wheelchair.
No way would I trust something important like lighting to be solely controllable via the internet.


----------

